# Outlet height minimum?



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys,
Is there a minimum distance that an outlet has to be off of a bathroom countertop? 

Thought I'd ask here first, before I bug the electrician on a holiday weekend. 
I need to move it, I'd like to lower it. Just not sure If it will meet code if I do. 











Thanks in advance


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

No minimum.
In fact it even can be on the wall or cabinet adjacent to the basin as much as 12" below the countertop.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Well... your electrician should buy you lunch because a lot of builders wouldn't even notice what's about to happen if the outlet's not moved. Oh have I been there and done that. No minimum height here.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Look like a typical job. Leave the electrician out of the loop, then demand he be the one to pull the project out of the toilet.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Sparky is that some of that stuff called sarcasm? You see, I'm new to CT and still trying to figure when and if I should fire back. I think the last time I did it was not warranted.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sabagley said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sparky is that some of that stuff called sarcasm? You see, I'm new to CT and still trying to figure when and if I should fire back. I think the last time I did it was not warranted.


Yeah, it was dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Yeah, it was dripping with sarcasm.


Ok, here I go....

Why?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sabagley said:


> Ok, here I go....
> 
> Why?


Typical process, simply. Don't bother to tell the electrician about the tile work planned. Then when the tilesetter shows up and identifies the problem, it's up to Sparky to take the time (re: spend the money) to correct it.

Just because _electrician_ rhymes with _magician_ doesn't mean we do the same thing.

Even on jobs where I specifically ASK ABOUT TILE, I rarely get told about it.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Specs change regularly during the builds. It's not just the electrician, how about informing the framing contractor about the casing size before he finishes the house, typical 3.5" casing to typical 3.5" PLUS backband requires an extra stud especially when a door is near a corner...plus the electrician wants to know so no one is carving trim for his plate to fit. How about a proper spec for the range hood vent size so Mr HVAC can rough in the correct piping....this list could go on and on


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Specs change regularly during the builds. It's not just the electrician, how about informing the framing contractor about the casing size before he finishes the house, typical 3.5" casing to typical 3.5" PLUS backband requires an extra stud especially when a door is near a corner...plus the electrician wants to know so no one is carving trim for his plate to fit. How about a proper spec for the range hood vent size so Mr HVAC can rough in the correct piping....this list could go on and on



I don't buy it. I know for a fact that the first thing they teach all the other trades is, "_*F*(K *the electrician!_" :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Typical process, simply. Don't bother to tell the electrician about the tile work planned. Then when the tilesetter shows up and identifies the problem, it's up to Sparky to take the time (re: spend the money) to correct it.
> 
> Just because electrician rhymes with magician doesn't mean we do the same thing.
> 
> Even on jobs where I specifically ASK ABOUT TILE, I rarely get told about it.


You fellas are on a need to know basis. :clap: No sense in adding another chief to the conversation. Nothing worse than a know it all electrician adding embers to the fire...

Just move it and charge for it.. :laughing:

Read using :sarcasm: .....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> .......Just move it and charge for it.. :laughing:


How..... when the builder just deadpans me and says, "I'm _sure _I told you....."?



ohiohomedoctor said:


> Read using :sarcasm: .....


Read using :BeenThereDoneThatEmoticon: :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Just get the wires in e wall cavity close. Board over it. Once tile layout is done, use a cut in box in the perfect location...not ideal but would solve these kind of issues.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Just get the wires in e wall cavity close. Board over it. Once tile layout is done, use a cut in box in the perfect location...not ideal but would solve these kind of issues.


That will only allow the tilesetter to totally ignore the possibility that there's going to be a device there and just tile along. Only after he's done will Sparky find out the HO wants the outlet in the tile.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That will only allow the tilesetter to totally ignore the possibility that there's going to be a device there and just tile along. Only after he's done will Sparky find out the HO wants the outlet in the tile.


This is why I am glad we are not a big production builder. I constantly think of all my trades to make sure we are all on the same page. I am not saying stuff runs perfect, but for me I want my client happy and my subs happy! I do feel sorry for guys that have to fix other people's screw up.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am the tile setter and the guy who nails up the boxes and rough the wire so I usually get it right. Hard for me to justify paying $65/hr to drill wholes in studs and nail boxes in the wrong place..


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't buy it. I know for a fact that the first thing they teach all the other trades is, "_*F*(K *the electrician!_" :laughing:


Wrong.....

It's "the taper will fix it"


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Wrong.....
> 
> It's "the taper will fix it"


Yup, and they fill our boxes full of mud out of frustration.

Height for a bath GFCI/light switch i most often put in at 48"-50" to top of box. But i like to coordinate with the drywall installer and or builder to see if they want the boxes below the seams or if it matters. I also like to know the size back splash and what other trim may be going in. Wainscoting with a chair rail may change box height too. Same goes for kitchens, i always ask before assuming. The box in the OP's pic is definitely low IMO.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Yup, and they fill our boxes full of mud out of frustration...............


No, they fill the boxes with mud because it's, "*F*(K* the electrician!" :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No, they fill the boxes with mud because it's, "F*(K the electrician!" :laughing:


We did this once as a joke. Taped over the box, primed and painted. Electrician was going nuts trying to figure out why his circuit wasn't working!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

480 sparky, I guess I'm the guy designated to tell you. It's never Fu*k the electrician, well unless the electrician happens to be you. All the rest of the electricians are on the "treat-him-well" list. Really 480, it's you, it's only you. Other than you we actually like electricians. We like them so much we do everything we can to help them and make their jobs easier, then 480, there's you.

Oh well 480, maybe it sucks to be you, of course from the perspective of those surrounding you, it sucks to be them. :laughing:


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

The electrician installed it at the height we discussed, when the backsplash was going to be tile. Plans changed. The transition from bead board and cap, to tile and back, would not flow as well as keeping it all beadboard. 

480 I thought you were implying that only an electrician was capable of moving a box. Notice, I didn't call him MY electrician. Thumbs up! 





















Don't worry, it's just dry fit in the pic. I took it all back down to prime the backside. Then patched the drywall.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Look like a typical job. Leave the electrician out of the loop, then demand he be the one to pull the project out of the toilet.


See, I did read that wrong.
I took that as you saying, "don't call the electrician now, and when you can't figure out how to move the box, then call him to bail you out." 
My apologies.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sabagley said:


> The electrician installed it at the height we discussed, when the backsplash was going to be tile. *Plans changed*. The transition from bead board and cap, to tile and back, would not flow as well as keeping it all beadboard.
> 
> 480 I thought you were implying that only an electrician was capable of moving a box. Notice, I didn't call him MY electrician. Thumbs up!
> ...........


That's what I mean by _leaving the electrician out of the loop_.

My SOP is to get two sets of prints. The GC and I sign and date both sets. I keep one, he keeps the other. Then when stuff like this happens, all I ask for is to him to produce a set of prints (dated and signed by _me_) that specify the details of the backspash that shows I put the box in the wrong spot.

I've been involved with jobs that are far worse than just backsplashes. I've had _entire kitchens_ rearranged. Fridge outlet over the sink, the stove recep behind the fridge, the microwave feed sticking into the pantry. _Whole bathrooms_ as well..... the switches in the shower enclosure, the light & GFCI over the crapper....


----------

